# Changes in the Army enlisted medical fields



## Casimir (Jul 27, 2011)

so according to the army times the army is changing up the enlisted medical fields. Coming soon: 68W(Medics) ASI (additional skill identifiers) will branch off from special skills to their own MOS's.

Flight medic training will change from 4 weeks to 9 months because they will now send flight medics to a civilian institution to train as paramedics as well.

Wonder what this will do for re-enlistment/re-training opportunities for current medics who want to branch out.

If it does, I would definitely reconsider my options come time for ETS.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 27, 2011)

Any links for backup?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder is W1 will be included. That could be good and bad.


----------



## Casimir (Jul 27, 2011)

couldnt find the same article on armytimes.com, but this is from another site

http://www.ncosupport.com/military-news/mos68w-asi.html



> *Changes to Medical MOS 68 Series and Deletion of ASI
> 
> *1.  SUMMARY OF SIGNIFICANT CHANGES.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 27, 2011)

So a straight 68W will stay so. W1 is the SOCM identifier, and it is not listed. Interesting, if anything it should be given its own MOS, as they are heads and shoulders above a normal 68W, yet have to get the same absurd points.


----------



## Casimir (Jul 27, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> So a straight 68W will stay so. W1 is the SOCM identifier, and it is not listed. Interesting, if anything it *should be given its own MOS, as they are heads and shoulders above a normal 68W, yet have to get the same absurd points*.



I agree...I'm not a W1, but from what I've read about it, I'd say it's a safe bet you are right. Points for medics is absurd. Maybe the splitting of the MOS' will change that.

It said further down that the earliest these changes will take effect is 4/2013, so I'm sure there will be a lot more info to come.


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2011)

Promotion points?


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 24, 2011)

Casimir said:


> I agree...I'm not a W1, but from what I've read about it, I'd say it's a *safe bet you are right*...



I would say that since he attended the W1/SOCM course (first 1/2 of the 18D course) it is a "sure" bet he is right. ;)

cback:

How many of the 18D students from your class were issued 68WW1 MOS orders upon completion of SOCM? It happened for our entire class then a few of us came down on orders to Ranger Regiment a few weeks later even two NG guys - myself included.


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> How many of the 18D students from your class were issued 68WW1 MOS orders upon completion of SOCM? It happened for our entire class then a few of us came down on orders to Ranger Regiment a few weeks later even two NG guys - myself included.



That's interesting, was that just an Army bureaucracy thing? Or was someone pushing to get you guys into the Regiment?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 24, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> I would say that since he attended the W1/SOCM course (first 1/2 of the 18D course) it is a "sure" bet he is right. ;)
> 
> cback:
> 
> How many of the 18D students from your class were issued 68WW1 MOS orders upon completion of SOCM? It happened for our entire class then a few of us came down on orders to Ranger Regiment a few weeks later even two NG guys - myself included.



I didnt get 68ww1 orders. They said if we failed further on we would get them but if we passed we only got 18D orders. I was an 18D for 9 months before I actually graduated though.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 24, 2011)

Good info. We get alot of people who inquire about 68WM6 positions in the reserves, so I'm gonna have to keep an eye on this for the switchover.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 25, 2011)

pardus said:


> That's interesting, was that just an Army bureaucracy thing? Or was someone pushing to get you guys into the Regiment?



It was just a glitch in the system we were told.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 25, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> It was just a glitch in the system we were told.


You believed them?
LOL.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 26, 2011)

SOWT said:


> You believed them?
> LOL.



Since the process involved with getting NG guys onto AD during the SFQC would involve a release from the NG Group CDR and the state TAG, yes I did.


----------

